# Harlequin Rasboras



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Today when looking at my tank i noticed that i have 2 females that are bulging with eggs! Is there a possibility of them laying the eggs? I have 4m and 2f. Ph is 6.8-6.9ish. I am buying a freshwater master kit tomorrow so i will give you all the parameters tomorrow. When i plan on keeping the fry if they breed should i move a male and female to their own 5 gal heavily planted?


----------

